
The Encrypted Homelab - geek_at
https://blog.haschek.at/2020/the-encrypted-homelab.html
======
thebeardisred
From the article:

    
    
      Also if I had encrypted all my computers in 2014 when I was raided by the police because they followed a wrong lead, I would have gotten my computers much sooner than the 1 year it took them to look through all my files of all my harddrives.
    

I have a hard time imagining this being the way it would work in the US.

